
Tesla factory will stay open as an 'essential business' despite Order - aj_icracked
https://www.autoblog.com/2020/03/17/coronavirus-tesla-fremont-factory-open-elon-musk/
======
bsg75
> But CEO Elon Musk says workers should 'not feel obligated to come to work'

Were I an employee in that factory, I would have a hard time taking that
comment at face value.

------
chmaynard
If Elon says so, it must be true.

